# The Simpsons & TiVo



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

The Simpsons have been known to include some TiVo gags. As I don't watch every single episode, I may have missed a few but the two I remember distinctly (because they caught me unaware both times) is an episode where a machine to view the future had an user interface very similar to a TiVo and made exactly the right noises.

Then I'm convinced I've seen an opening couch scene where the TiVo "delete now?" dialog appears and pretends to delete the show before I could grab the remote (yes I got caught by that one too).

Does anyone know which episodes these are (and of any others that feature TiVo)?

I know that Futurama has also had a few TiVo Gags, including the a message in the opening sequence similar to "Hey, TiVo! Suggest this!".


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

The TiVo "delete now" gag has been used twice:

GABF19 Millhouse of Sand and Fog http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milhouse_of_Sand_and_Fog
HABF09 Million Dollar Abie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Million_Dollar_Abie

I reached for the remote as well!

Professor Frink's Future-TiVo is episode GABF12 "Future-Drama" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future-Drama

Some interesting trivia on http://www.snpp.com/episodeguide.html and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Simpsons_episodes


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

I uploaded video when episode 17-03 Millhouse of Sand and Fog was originally aired. It's still up: 


Here's the future drama bit:


and why not a south park too:


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

b166er said:


> Here's the future drama bit:


Don't believe I've seen that one, has it aired in the UK?


----------



## xsirenonthe101x (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw the couch gag one. It got me and all my roommates.. We all went for the remote.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Paperface said:


> Don't believe I've seen that one, has it aired in the UK?


Not sure about that, I downloaded it. I know it was several months before the Ricky Gervias one and that's already aired in the UK.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Paperface said:


> Don't believe I've seen that one, has it aired in the UK?


Yes, it aired sometime last year. I think it's the first time I saw them mimick a TiVo. There was more if I remember correctly.


----------

